# clean it up



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

This has probably been covered before but my heckles are up today.

For all dog irresponsible owners.

This morning after taking my dog on her usual morning walk around the lakes there seemed to be more dog [email protected] than ever left by unthoughtful and irresponsible owners, It really gets my goat when as a responsible owner i take the time to clean up after my dog when so many other people cant be bothered.

Dubai is not a particularly dog friendly place and 'the cant be bothered attitude' of people not cleaning up after their dog adds further fuel to the anti dog brigade. It also cast all dog owners in a negative light as people walking around the lakes see crap everywhere and think everyone that owns a dog is a filthy pig and happy to let them defecate everywhere.

if you cant take care properly of your pet or are selfish enough not to care about your community or other people then you dont deserve to have the pleasure of dog ownership. 

Clean it up.

Rant over.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Laowei said:


> This has probably been covered before but my heckles are up today.
> 
> For all dog irresponsible owners.
> 
> ...


Hey Laowei, I hear you loud and clear and endorse the same ..

Never ceased to amaze me when we were living at AR the number of large dog doings you'd see when I was walking our dogs ... Even pulled a couple of maids up from time to time over exactly the same thing when they were out walking the owners dogs ..._ who were obviously too damn lazy to do it themselves ..._

The maid doesn't want to walk the dogs much less pick up after them so can't really blame them I suppose, although I don't excuse the behaviour on those grounds.

We always have a couple of small disposable bags tied on our two's leads ... makes life quick simple and easy ... although still not the nicest task ... poo !! ..  ..


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Find the small spinney's bags very useful for the purpose.

The maid thing is quiet true here as well theres a large group of them go on a dog walking session in the evening and dont carry bags, but agree that asking someone with no love or affinity for the dog to pick up its mess is not on.

Dread to think what some of these dogs are fed here sometimes it looks like an elephant has dropped a load, think you would need a JCB and bin bag to put the stuff in.


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Find the small spinney's bags very useful for the purpose.
> 
> The maid thing is quiet true here as well theres a large group of them go on a dog walking session in the evening and dont carry bags, but agree that asking someone with no love or affinity for the dog to pick up its mess is not on.
> 
> Dread to think what some of these dogs are fed here sometimes it looks like an elephant has dropped a load, think you would need a JCB and bin bag to put the stuff in.


would either of you know of reputable dog watchers? maybe a company or people that can doggy sit for a week or 10 days at a clip?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This is a country where "building maintenance" comes and "fixes" something in your house, leaving a huge mess behind from the work they have done as they look at you with an expectation of a big tip. 

I bothered questioning them once on their work ethic, should they not finish the job by cleaning up and leaving the house as they found it? Response? "This is job for cleaner". 

You'd think 8 of them showing up to do the job of 1 person at least one would be there to tidy up.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

*pet sitting*



Global Citizen said:


> would either of you know of reputable dog watchers? maybe a company or people that can doggy sit for a week or 10 days at a clip?


Dubai & Abu Dhabi Pet, cat, dog Store and Sitting and training - Homely Petz


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Global Citizen said:


> would either of you know of reputable dog watchers? maybe a company or people that can doggy sit for a week or 10 days at a clip?


To my knowledge no or at least none that I would trust ! ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

zin said:


> This is a country where "building maintenance" comes and "fixes" something in your house, leaving a huge mess behind from the work they have done as they look at you with an expectation of a big tip.
> 
> I bothered questioning them once on their work ethic, should they not finish the job by cleaning up and leaving the house as they found it? Response? "This is job for cleaner".
> 
> You'd think 8 of them showing up to do the job of 1 person at least one would be there to tidy up.


... And don't forget the one that's just the driver ...


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

You should see the areas around the greens! Its repulsive. And dog owners are constantly complaining about the leash laws, and the lack of an area where the dogs can play....they want want want but i see people all the time (not just maids...matter of fact i rarely see maids walking the dogs during the day, they just take them outside and stand there and gab for 20 minutes then go back inside) i see actual dog owners leaving their dogs poo on the ground. I am way too much of a New Yorker and have to bite my tongue, otherwise they would get a verbal lashing from me. So i ignore it and ponder starting an awareness campaign.

This is a country of people who do not like dogs. Many people view them as overgrown rats, or just something that stays outside because of the mange and fleas....fine.

It is an absolute PRIVILEGE that we are allowed to have dogs here in the first place. And for people to crap all over that (no pun intended...ok pun intended hehe)
This is just stupid. Aside from some non vaccinated dogs who spread parvovirus in their poop, the greens esoecially is a family place, with TONS of wee ones running around barefoot. There is now a shortage of grassy areas where a kid can play barefoot due to massive amounts of $hit all over!. I get so irate at this. 

Maybe as an expat community we could put together a flyer of some sort??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont have a dog here, but think the proactive approach of asking anyone you see who is not picking up, to do so is going to work better then just not saying anything. Horrible, but seems people need to be shamed into having to pick up after their dogs. It isnt something that is specific to the uae. I think every country has this issue but the fact that they really do dislike dogs and would love to just ban them in more places puts added pressure on people to keep diligent. 

Also, maybe an initiative to get the doggy bag stations put through the greens would be nice. Could be something that you take up in the area to raise funds to have the poles holding the containers put in. As much as I do not like it here, I do understand that this is a rather young country where someone really has to step up to make the country grow and progress.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Laowei said:


> Find the small spinney's bags very useful for the purpose.
> 
> The maid thing is quiet true here as well theres a large group of them go on a dog walking session in the evening and dont carry bags, but agree that asking someone with no love or affinity for the dog to pick up its mess is not on.
> 
> *Dread to think what some of these dogs are fed here* sometimes it looks like an elephant has dropped a load, think you would need a JCB and bin bag to put the stuff in.


Mate so here's todays golden tip ... & its good for the dogs, they live it and it's cheap as chips ...

Next time your shopping, grab some frozen Gizzards and Chicken livers, boil them up and throw in a cup or so rice towards the end, which then takes up the now produced excess moisture ... (the next bits optional) ... we then let it cool and put it through a blender ... not so its a paste, but still leaving it a little chunky ..

This is all because "the boys" still always seems to be looking for a bit more here in the M.E. ... Dry tucker in the morning for them to cruise on all day then later their special slop ..... Fed them the same brand ... Eukanuba at home for a couple of years, but here they just seem to need to that bit more .....

They love it, it's exceptionally good for them, its incredibly cheap and because of the rice in the food the grass doesn't die off from their excretions. .... win win win all round ... 

PS ... We've found Choithrams to be about 40 to 50% more expensive (at least) for the gizzrads and chicken guts than Carrefour or Geant !


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont have a dog here, but think* the proactive approach of asking anyone you see who is not picking up, to do so *is going to work better then just not saying anything. Horrible, but seems people need to be shamed into having to pick up after their dogs. It isnt something that is specific to the uae. I think every country has this issue but the fact that they really do dislike dogs and would love to just ban them in more places puts added pressure on people to keep diligent.
> 
> *Also, maybe an initiative to get the doggy bag stations put through the greens would be nice.* Could be something that you take up in the area to raise funds to have the poles holding the containers put in. As much as I do not like it here, I do understand that this is a rather young country where someone really has to step up to make the country grow and progress.


... Yep fully agree so what part of ... "Excuse me .... aren't you going to clean that up " ... did they not understand !.... 

Re the doggy bags ... when we were still living at AR just 6 moths ago, they were quite often there and supplied at the doggy poo bins ... so again just laziness !


----------

